# Help: torque specs on flywheel



## 1992MaxSE (Oct 29, 2005)

i was wondering if anyone could help me with the torque specs for the flywheel bolts for a 92 max se. the help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

93 maxima torque. 92/93 the same thing.


----------



## 1992MaxSE (Oct 29, 2005)

thanks man i appreciate it


----------

